# luscious



## gred

These forums have been so helpful.  Can someone tell me what the Latin word for luscious, as an adjective would be?  As in luscious lips?

thanks and Merry Christmas - gred


----------



## Lamb67

Labra quae rubent rosis.Mart 42.x(?)

I could only get them instead of an exact on-line quote after trying several.

Lips which are blushing with rosy (colours)?

*roseus* -a -um [of roses; rose-colored , rosy].

If rosis is correct then rosa is the original, I think.


----------



## bibax

Do you mean

_seductive_ = *seductorius*

or

_suggestive_ = *suggestivus*

or

_alluring_ = *alliciens*

or

_delicious, tasty_ = *suavis, dulcis, amoenus*?


----------



## gred

I like the options of rosy, and of seductive.  But I like alluring most of all, because I think that captures the idea I had - so *alliciens *it is.

But I like *dulcis* (delicious?) too, because dulcis makes me think of dulce in Spanish, or sweet.  "Sweet Lips" has a nice ring to it.

And lips would be *labia*, right?


----------



## bibax

labrum, labium n. (plur. labra, labia)

O quam dulcia sunt labia tua. (would be a flattery of a Roman Romeo)


----------



## gred

That one sounds great - thanks for the help, bibax - happy new year.


----------

